# Help with 17" mclane powered reel mower



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

I just picked up a cheap mclane 17" powered reel off craigslist. Did a carb rebuild and got it running well. I have been trying to find an owners manual for it though, specifically for the different height adjustments. I have not found anything online and what I do find is for the 20 or 25 models. The 17" is a different design. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

No help on the manual but I can help you figure out the HOC. Check out this tread, HOC Bar on a Budget.


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

Thanks I will have to try that out


----------



## gijoe4500 (Mar 17, 2017)

What exactly are you trying to figure out, @Ral1121? Knowing the specifics on what you want to know about HOC adjustments will help us point you in the right direction.


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

I know that moving the front wheels up and down will change the main hoc. Then you have fine adjustment on the left side with 6 or 8 slots. I am looking for these measurements for hoc so I don't have to measure each setting to figure it out. Would save me a lot of time.


----------



## gijoe4500 (Mar 17, 2017)

Ral1121 said:


> I know that moving the front wheels up and down will change the main hoc. Then you have fine adjustment on the left side with 6 or 8 slots. I am looking for these measurements for hoc so I don't have to measure each setting to figure it out. Would save me a lot of time.


I'm not finding anything. And I've been looking a ton. Your best bet will probably be to adjust and measure each setting. Much more accurate that way anyhow. Any publication will just be an approximation anyhow.

Does it have a front roller? If not, are you planning on installing one? If so, that would change your HOC from the factory specs anyhow.


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

That's what I figured. I am planning on installing a front roller and getting a grass catcher. Other then that I do not want to spend any more money on it. I am using it as a beginner piece for the next couple years before I decide to buy something new. During that time I will also be working on getting my lawn more level. Then I will possibly look at a trucut or even the swardman which has really caught my eye.


----------



## Grant803 (9 mo ago)

I'm in the same boat. I bought a McLane 17 from the Facebook marketplace and need some assistance as well. I'm trying to level the yard and currently am looking for ways to backlap the mower. Have you found any resources @Ral1121?


----------



## Sonoran Desert Lawn (Aug 22, 2020)

Backlapping the manual 17" versions is no picnic either. I have 2 and still cannot backlap them properly.


----------

